# 2007 VW Eos Rear Brakes



## Rodriguw (Jun 29, 2006)

I am about to replace the rear brakes on my 07 VW Eos. I read somewhere I am going to need a VAG-COM to reset the emergency break. Can someone tell me if this is true? 
Thanks,


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: 2007 VW Eos Rear Brakes (Rodriguw)*

Yea without it will lead to some nasty brake damage..


----------

